
Ask HN: Is Twilio too expensive for you? - forkLding
Not sure if everyone is in the same boat, I made an app and one part of it allows you to invite your friends via text invite.<p>My users send about ~500 texts (each text is about 3 segments) and I am spending about $10 every 2 days. Note that I&#x27;m a sole developer and not a major company so dont have the funds to keep this up.<p>Is everyone else sort of in the same boat or have they been able to find some hacks that people are willing to share?<p>EDIT: Also if anyone knows any developer free offers, etc. that don&#x27;t need pre-approved phone numbers for Twilio.
======
jamdav16
I'm with Plivo, got a cheaper deal with them. Great dev team there too.

~~~
forkLding
That works, will check it out, much thanks!

------
vikramjb
Why don't you use whatsapp instead of text messages ?

~~~
forkLding
Will investigate, never tried it out, is there an automated part available? I
always thought whatsapp API wasnt public.

